# Need a chocolate snack?



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

How about a 'Rolo'-~
This is my 6 week old chocolate boy Rolo- isn't he the sweetest?!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

totally delicious katie. congrats on the new moptop treat.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Beautiful...


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

OMG! He is soooooooooo insanely cute! I just want to cover him in smooches!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie, he's adorable! Were you surprised to get a chocolate?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Katie, he's adorable!!! Love the little tan eyebrows and "stockings"!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is so cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Katie, he is beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie and that name is just perfect!!! How clever!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd LOVE a Rolo!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

beautiful pup and a stunning coat! congrats


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG---Look at that little chocolate sweet guy! He reminds me of Paige's Simon...:eyebrows:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> OMG---Look at that little chocolate sweet guy! He reminds me of Paige's Simon...:eyebrows:


He does look like Paige's Simon! What a cute little boy you have!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG! I love it...what a perfect name given his coloring!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the name. Rolo is a beauty. Should he retain most of his color? Boy that would be striking on an adult.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

That's the prettiest little chocolate puppy I've ever seen! I just love his little eyebrows and sweet facial expression. Huggie's daddy (sire) is called Rolo too, so I'm partial to the name.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cutest thing ever !!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a cutie-patootie! Love the eyebrows.:eyebrows:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all so much!
I am really on the fence about chocolates, some I love, some not so much- but this little sweetie has stolen my heart!
Now- I need your girls help with a registered name...... he is from my "Sweet as Candy" litter.....HELP!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

He is very cute Katie,, I would call him
"Moptops The Most Addicting" or
"Moptops Get Addicted"


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

That's one of the cutest chocolates I've ever seen! 

"Moptop's Can't Resist Him"


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Katie,

He is REALLY very handsome! Love his tan points. Do you think his color will stay deep? Hard decision, eh?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Moptops Chocolate Drop
Moptops Caloriefree Delight (and call him Cal)


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Since his call name is Rolo, I think Moptop's Caramels in Chocolate would be perfect......or you could call him Moptop's Hershey's Kisses.....


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Katie he is yummy!!! Lola is going to want to play with him.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Moptops Hot Chocolate Surprise


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Katie and you named him perfectly for his coloring. They only thing I could find for a slogan for Rolo is "Do you love anyone enough to give them your last Rolo?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

He's a doll. When you go to teach roll over you might have to use a different name for the command. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a delicious puppy. I am a chocoholic!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love him! He's such a beautiful puppy.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG Katie!!! He is the most beautiful chocolate ever! What adorable markings! :eyebrows:

MopTops Chocolate Caramel Kisses

Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

YUMMY!!! MopTops Chocoholic Delight


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't usually like the chocolates, but he is absolutely stunning!


----------



## plum tree (Jul 9, 2010)

He's super yummy!

How about "D'Anne's future puppy" for a name? 

(Hi Katie! :wave


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He is just too too cute!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Katie... of course his registered name should be Moptops puppy for Missy!!!!

Seriously since chocolate is supposed to be beneficial how bout Moptops Good and good for you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

NO MISSY, NO!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I wish I had time to come over and get some puppy kisses from him. I am thinking of a name......MINE!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

MopTops Rock On Little One-- aka ROLO or

Rare One Luscious One


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> MopTops Rock On Little One-- aka ROLO


:whoo:Love that one!:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mintchip said:


> :whoo:Love that one!:whoo:


Sally, you didn't like my first one? "Moptops puppy for Missy'?

One more for R.O.L.O

Mop Tops RARE ORIGINAL LUSCIOUS ONE


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Rolo is adorable. Let me know if he needs a home, Simon would love another chocolate friend. :biggrin1:


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I like Mop Tops Little Heath Bar, and you could call him Heath.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Sally, you didn't like my first one? "Moptops puppy for Missy'?
> 
> One more for R.O.L.O
> 
> Mop Tops RARE ORIGINAL LUSCIOUS ONE


:jaw:Moptops puppy for Sally ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How about Moptop's Legal High?



That sums up how I feel about eating chocolate. I think you could call him "yummy" as a call name.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, look at that face! I think he should be Moptop's Candy Kisses or Moptop's Truffles and Cream. I think I'm in love.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I finally had time to set down at look at the treads I missed. I thought this one was about candy. I am so glad I looked. He is soooo cute.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Katie, he is so precious! YUM YUM want to eat him up with kisses!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

MopTops Touch of Caramel
MopTops Sweet Caramel


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww Katie, what a cute little "chocolate morsel".


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Posh's Mom said:


> How about Moptop's Legal High?
> 
> 
> 
> That sums up how I feel about eating chocolate. I think you could call him "yummy" as a call name.


LOVE THIS!! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so sad to see many pictures gone from the forum, but I totally understand why some are feeling the need for this. Rolo is a gorgeous puppy, Katie! Have you thought of his reg'd name yet? Will he be a show quality Hav, do you think and are you keeping him?
I'm so envious!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mop Tops Carmel Delight 

Mop Tops Sugar boy


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Mmmmm I am craving chocolate now


----------

